# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  تهنئة للمشرفة على القصة والشعر أ/صفاء عطاالله

## حازم عطاالله

_يطيب لي أن أتقدم بخالص التهاني 
للمشرفة المتميزة لمنتدى القصة والشعر 
الأستاذة صفاء عطاالله 
وذلك بمناسبة عيد ميلادها 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة 
وعقبال مائة سنة

حازم
_

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center] 
خالص التهانى للمشرفة المتميزة أ / صفاء عطا الله بمناسبة عيد ميلاد سيادتها 
وعقبال مائة سنة 
الحقيقة أن منتدى القصة والشعر أصبح له رونق خاص وطابع حالم باشرافك عليه 
واضافاتك دائما للرائع من الأشعار 
كل سنة وسيادتك بصحة وسلام وفى خير حال 
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

:M20(6):  :M20(6):  :M20(6):  :M20(6):  :M20(6):  :M20(6): 
 :M20(6):  :M20(6):  :M20(6):  :M20(6):

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center][/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]





[/align]

----------


## صفاء عطاالله

_المشرف المتميز دائما بكلماته الرقيقة العطرة أ/هيثم الفقي
جزيل الشكر لسيادتك على تهنئتي بعيد ميلادي
وكل عام وسيادتك بألف خير 
مع خالص تحياتي
_

----------


## أشرف

_أتقدم بخالص التهاني إلى المشرفة الجميلة أ/ صفاء عطاالله بمناسبة عيد ميلادها_ 
_عيد ميلاد سعيد وعمر مديد_ 
_تقبلي مروري _

----------


## نادين

عيد ميلاد سعيد أ/ صفاء عطاالله 
وعقبال مائة سنة _

_

----------

